# Sage and Onion Stuffing



## Snowbawl (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope i have this in the right section.

Would anyone have a delicious sage and onion stuffing recipe, that i can use when stuffing pork?

Thanks.


----------



## QSis (Feb 26, 2007)

Snowball, if you do an Advanced Search on Google and type the exact phrase "Sage and Onion Stuffing", you get over 22,000 hits.

We have a lot of stuffing recipes on DC, too, and you can use the Search button here, as well.  

You could start with this thread http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/whats-your-favorite-stuffing-recipe-29062.html?highlight=favorite+stuffing, since many of the posted recipes use sage and/or poultry seasoning which contains sage.

Maybe Ishbel will post the sage and onion recipe she referred to in that thread. I'd imagine it's pretty much bread cubes, chicken stock, sauteed onions, celery, butter, and sage.

Lee


----------



## Candocook (Feb 26, 2007)

As has been suggested, saute onions and celery with some sage leaves (not rubbed or powdered). Add to bread cubes/stuffing mix. For pork, I would also add some finely diced apple and maybe even some currants (plumped in some sherry).  What pork are you stuffing--a crown roast? STuff the roast and moisten with broth.


----------



## Snowbawl (Feb 27, 2007)

That sounds nice, im going stuffing pork cheek.


----------



## Ali (Mar 1, 2007)

I've experimented with stuffing recipes for years and finally found a mixture that suits me and blended very well. It's easy, too. I made it for Christmas and everyone thought it was great.

1 single package of Stove Top (pork flavor)
1 bag of Pepperidge Farm sage and onion stuffing mix
broth from meat
optional: celery, onions or whatever you choose

Pour dry mixture - Stove Top and Pepperidge Farm stuffing mix - into baking dish. Mix to blend and then add broth from meat and blend again. Bake at 350 degrees until slightly browned or longer if you prefer a crisper texture on the outside. 

You can use another flavor of Stove Top, according to the meat you are cooking.


----------

